# Proxmox, FreeBSD as VM - Setup network at it



## BSDJunkie (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey,

*I*'m trying to set[]up the network-settings at a VM where *I* have installed freebsd FreeBSD. I don't have any connections, so *I* can't ping, can't download anything etc. Can anyone tell me how to set up the network at freebsd FreeBSD?

qemu64
qcow2 IDE

*A*t the Proxmox webinterface *I* selected the bridged mode vmbr0 with Intel E1000*.*


----------



## swa (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi, 

During install you will get the option to set up the network. In the Proxmox web interface you can also select VirtIO for network instead of E1000 if you're installing FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE. But if you've set up your network correctly both should work fine in FreeBSD.


----------

